# My hedgie did great traveling. Any feedback or comments?



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I had read quite a few posts cause I wanted to do it right. And I sort of wanted a bit of feedback to see if I could of done anything else.


My last class for my program (Early Learning and Care) a few of the other students were begging to see her. I didn't really want to bring her cause it's cold out here on vancouver island but I wanted to socialize her with scents other then me and my boyfriend. I've had her two weeks so I figured a short car ride would be ok. And we didn't leave until 4:15pm so it wasn't in the middle of the day. (my class was 5:30-8:30)

So I put her in her travel case with soft blankets, along with 2 of those hot pocket things (shake them and they heat up) which I put in socks so they weren't too hot and she wouldn't try to bit them. so that her travel case was warm. Car ride was barely ten minutes so that was fine. When we got there I let her rest for about 15 minutes before I brought her out before class. She was sooo friendly toward the people who held her, and she pooped and peed on my friend. She has rats though so she didn't care haha.

I didn't want to stress her out a lot though so for the hour and a half we did have class I put her back and let her sleep. I made sure to test that it wasn't too hot. Then when we had our class potluck at the end we fed her a carrot and water which she seemed to enojoy very much and annoited with. The nose didn't seem to bother her much, I've been playing tv in the evenings so I don't know if that helps. Then I let her crawl back into her travel pack, and we went home. I didn't want to bug her a ton so I just put her travel case straight into her cage and opened the front so she could leave at night to eat. And she was happy as a clam this morning.

I thought it went really well she didn't seem upset or grumpy that evening and would barely hiss. Even my professor though she was sweet.
I'm going to be a Early Childhood Educator so I'm going to be working with children, and depending on the children (whether they are the calm type or not) I may chose to bring her in the future when she's older so I want her to be ok with traveling.

One of the girls actually told me the spines felt like sharp rice. I thought it was very accurate and I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

She did great! Little outings are a fantastic method of socialization - I encourage everyone who gets a baby from us to invest in a carry bag (or several!) and to take them out and about as often as possible. We take our hedgehogs just about everywhere - Nick and I always have one each, we take them to stores, movies, pretty much everywhere. Definitely keep it up! You don't really have to be so tentative about it, though - sounds like it was much more stressful for you than it was for her.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

That all sounds great! I took Fitz to class on Monday for the first time as well. He was great during class just sleeping in his bag, but afterwards when he was out and getting an introduction he wasn't very friendly to other people and their smells. I hope one day he will be as social as your baby seems.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

My hedgehogs travel a few times a year to my inlaws to be hedgie-sat. Never had a problem with travel. Quinn has gotten car sick once and vomited but most of the time they just sleep. I agree with getting them out because I find it gets them use to new smells and makes them less fearful.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I usually take Prim to class with me and over to my boyfriends and out when we run errands. You were much more tentative than I was with Prim. Usually when I take Prim to class I just take her in her hedgie bag with her car travel case.. but I leave the travel case in the car once we get to school. My professors don't actually know she's there lol but several of the students do and they love her.

When I take her to run errands sometimes I will put her in my purse. I have a hard sided plastic dish that I put in the bottom of my bag and stick a surgical towel in for padding and then put her in her snuggle bag on top of that. I also usually will cover her with a fleece blanket for added warmth and security.

I kept her in my hoodie during classes one day lol.









Here she is in my purse.









I use a different container now but you get the idea. I took Prim to the mall last week and she decided to go explore my purse (I had taken everything out of it some she was safe enough) and she ended up pooping AND peeing in it lol. Anywho, it seems like your little one did well . Congrats


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a friendly note from someone who lives in Edmonton (Vancouver island is wayyyyy warmer haha), don't let the cold outside deter you too much- I let my car heat up a little before we go anywhere, or if I take the bus/walk, I put her in my sweater under my coat and wear a scarf. Although prolonged exposure obviously isn't ideal, it doesn't seem to bother Harper for travel times at all. She enjoys outings a lot!


----------

